# Gravel LRS Newmen Evolution SL X.R.25



## TMD23 (13. September 2020)

Hallo Newmen-Team,

wann gibts denn Infos zu dem neuen Gravel-LRS, der in den neuen Cube-Modellen für 2021 verbaut wird? Was genau ist daran neu, abgesehen von den Naben? Haben die LR dann die 1,5mm Sapim Laser verbaut?

Danke und Gruß
Timo


----------



## rsracer (17. September 2020)

würde mich auch brennend interessieren. Soweit ich weiß wird es identisch sein zum SL X.A 25 Laufradsatz vom MTB. Nur mit anderen Naben und anderem Felgen decals. Habe auch vor diesen LRS auf mein Gravel zu verbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TMD23 (22. September 2020)

Das Newmen Team scheint ja nicht besonders häufig hier reinzuschauen...


----------



## ma1208 (12. November 2020)

Auf der Schwester-Seite gab es ja ein paar wenige Infos. Felge scheint die gleiche, Naben sind neu. Anhand der Bilder würde ich auf D-light tippen. Sehen mir für Laser etwas zu dick aus.


----------



## schobbeschorle (20. Juli 2021)

Push - hat jemand die Teile schon getestet, die sind ja von den Zahlen her richtig geil


----------



## Cram82 (15. November 2021)

Weiß jemand, ob der LRS auch mit Schlauch und 32-er 4 Seasons zu fahren ist?
Wäre dann für mein Winterrad ein toller LRS...


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. November 2021)

Schlauch geht… 3,5 Bar einhalten…


			https://www.newmen-components.de/upload/_temp/gallery_38450d99-9c9f-4cbc-bb8c-9e1476f52971/Rim-Tire_width_and_pressure.pdf


----------



## Monticola (16. November 2021)

Cram82 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob der LRS auch mit Schlauch und 32-er 4 Seasons zu fahren ist?
> Wäre dann für mein Winterrad ein toller LRS...


Mit Schlauch geht, aber nur wenn der Reifen tubeless ready ist (da hookless). Ist der 4 seasons m.W. nicht, also nein.


----------



## Cram82 (17. November 2021)

Monticola schrieb:


> Mit Schlauch geht, aber nur wenn der Reifen tubeless ready ist (da hookless). Ist der 4 seasons m.W. nicht, also nein.


Danke für die Info. Das hilft mir erstmal. Auch wenn der LRS damit raus ist :-(

Wäre für ein Winterrad vielleicht auch etwas übertrieben. Rose hat aber einen LRS (thirty light disc) mit Newman Naben. Das scheint mir dann auch eine gute Lösung zu sein...

Hatte auch schon an anderen Reifen überlegt, aber da ich über 95% mit dem Rad Straße fahre, finde ich selbst die ganzen Gravel-Reifen für meinen Einsatzzweck ungünstig. Der 4Seasons taugt mir daher sehr gut, da er bis auf etwas wenig Eigendämpfung den Wintereinsatz perfekt erledigt.


----------

